# Well look who is suddenly best friends!



## kookie_guy (Oct 15, 2014)

Don't know the proper names, so I will call them new guy and old guy, lol.

Excuse the crappy picture and diatoms in the background. I need to change my RODI filters.

Anyhoo, the lower wrasse in the pic has been in my tank for a few weeks. Picked up the one on top from SUM on Wednesday. When the new guy got in the tank, the old guy immediately went after him. To the point where I had to catch the old guy, and put him in my acrylic isolation chamber for a time out. I left him in there overnight. The next day both wrasses were trying to get at one another through the acrylic. At feeding time I let him out, and they still picked on one another a little, but were generally ok.

Well, few days later, and look who is best friends! They won't leave each other's side now, lol.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Nothing like some good ol' wrasse lovin'


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Glad that this worked out


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Those are one (or two) of my favourite wrasse!
Unfortunately, that's the one that was in my overflow for the last couple of months, too.
I think they are more mild mannered than most wrasse.
You know, they could just be plotting to take over the tank......


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Probably one was male and the other a female. The male decided he liked her wrasse...


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

LMAO


----------



## kookie_guy (Oct 15, 2014)

lol, it's great to see them together. The banana wrasse likes to hang around them as well, but he comes and goes.


----------

